# Wireless on Laptop Won't Connect



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm sure this is a tired old question for y'all, but here goes. I generally will google, google, google, until I solve my issues - but can't seem to figure this one out.

I had a D-Link router that was about 4-5 years old and while it worked fine, but physically it was shot from kids pulling and pushing lines etc over the years. The cables wouldn't stay in properly etc. So I purchased a TRENDnet TEW-432 BRP. I had a bit of trouble navigating the setup but finally figured it out and had my PC and my laptop online. Initially I set security as WPA and that ended up being a tutorial in itself to get my laptop back online. But eventually I got through it and had all the right settings and thought I knew what I was doing.At this point all was good.

My daughter got home with her laptop and for the life of me I couldn't get her laptop to connect. It would say it was connected to TRENDnet successfully after going through the process, but no access to internet. So I switched everything back to open, with no security, just to see if she could indeed connect on an open network. Again my PC and *my* laptop are connected fine on the open network, but hers is not. I've removed the network and started fresh each and every time. 

I've reset the netsh stuff and restarted the laptop - I saw that on another post [there were three items but I can't recall what they were]. But it didn't work.

She's running Vista Home Premium on a Toshiba Satellite and I want to stress that when I switch the TRENDnet router out for the old D-Link - access for her is fine. I tried PINGing google - but "couldn't find host"

Thanks in advance.

__________________________________________

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JLynn
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps
USB 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-44-86-A0-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c46a:f1fb:dfd9:286e%10(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.40.110(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 167777860
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-92-0D-71
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{71C5F77F-13DD-4BE5-A1B4-F1EF99954
36E}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{ACBCDA49-5421-4948-9EAD-E6EBE2B60
5AC}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.40.110%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>

___________________________________________


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to TSF!

Try removing all wireless profiles stored from your daughter's laptop and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

An update will be appreciated.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank you for replying.

I did as you suggested and still nothing.
It recognizes that the TRENDnet wireless network is there, identifies, connects, asks me to save the connection [which I've tried saying yes and no]. Tells me signal strength is very good, but no internet. My laptop [which I'm on at the moment] gives me the two monitors icon with a little globe in front. Hers gives the two monitors but no globe. 

Any further suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I like to think I'm a little more computer literate than alot of people my age  but the whole thing has me feeling rather obtuse.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh and the "netsh" stuff I said I tried in the initial post was this [and a reboot afterwards]:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try something else:

Verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Admin Tools=> Services:
• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
• Computer Browser 
• DHCP Client 
• DNS Client 
• Network Connections 
• Network Location Awareness 
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
• Server 
• TCP/IP Netbios helper 
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
• Workstation

If above are all started and it's not an issue, you may uninstall/reinstall the Wireless Network Adapter from Device Manager:
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters and expand it. Right click on the Wireless Adapter and choose Uninstall. To reinstall, right click anywhere on any Device, then choose Scan for hardware changes. Normally your Windows will do a Plug N play auto install for you, but just in case you might have your CD driver ready.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Checked on the Services - all were started although Network Connections showed Manual next to it while all others indicated Automatic. And in addition to Remote Procedure Call - which was started - there was a Remote Procedure call Locator - which was not. Unsure if either of the things I mention are important, I just wanted to point them out in case they are.

Uninstalled the wireless adapter, and Windows reinstalled it without right clicking and asking it to, it was a seamless sort of thing that had a life of its own. Is that supposed to happen...

I tried it twice to make sure I was doing it correctly and both times it jumped to reinstalling it by itself.

Wirelessly the laptop is still in the same position. Says its connected to the TRENDnet network, but no internet access. Its very weird that it will connect to the old DLink just fine, that router is about 5 years old... could it have something to do with newer technology... My laptop - which connects fine - is about 18 months newer than my daughters. Hers is about 2 years and a bit.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's try something else:

*Power Cycle* your Modem and Router in this Order:
1.	Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2.	First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3.	Turn off your modem. 
4.	Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5.	Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6.	Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7.	Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

After the Power Cycle, do an ipconfig release and renew command
Click on Start => Run=> type cmd 
From the command prompt type *ipconfig /release* press enter
on the second row type *ipconfig /renew* press enter

Please post update.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Did all above. Home PC and my laptop were again successful connected to the internet, but daughter's laptop still saying "sucessfully" connected to the TRENDnet network, but no actual net access. Did you want me to swap out the TRENDnet for the old D-Link router [which the PC, my laptop *and* her laptop work on] and post some sort of log to compare to the one above? 

I hope my solution isn't to stick to the old router because physically it's shot and a pain in the butt, cables won't always stay in etc. And if I can successfully connect on my laptop via the new router - she should be able to as well no? 

Here's the results of the ip release/renew in case you need it:
_______________________________

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/release

Windows IP Configuration

No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::550c:cd35:dd67:f62a%12
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.246.42
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.246.42%13
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig/renew

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while renewing interface Wireless Network Connection : unable
to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media di
sconnected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

For sure she's not getting any good working IP, according from the ipconfig /all. 

By any chance, is there any USB wireless ethernet adapter or Network card adapter that you can borrow from anyone and try that one, install it in your daughter's laptop?

Please post another update.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not even sure what that is, but in any case I live in the sticks and don't have anyone I can borrow much of anything from...lol

But here's an interesting thing. I waited to post this because I wanted to ensure that it would stay that way once I rebooted her laptop. By the time I had saved that above log of the ip release/renew to a thumb drive and moved it over to my laptop to post it online here, I looked over and the globe was there and I could get her laptop online. I was even able to update her virus protection. But... once I restarted it - I'm right back where I was. No idea what I did because I didn't do anything other than follow your directions that I can recall. 

But it does tell me it's possible. Now to find the fix. I already tried to retrace my steps by repeating your directions. But to no avail.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Now I'm not even getting what I got above for the /release. Now it says:



> An error occurred while releasing interface Wireless Network Connection : An address has not yet been associated with the network endpoint.
> No operation can be performed on Local Area Connection while it has its media disconnected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We can definitely try another resolution here. Please provide another ipconfig /all from another computer and we can assign Manual or Static IP to the troublesome computer.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

From *my* laptop:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Owner-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : TRENDnet

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : TRENDnet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9281 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-3A-58-A0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8ca2:907d:a4bf:8639%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.103(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : June-02-10 11:16:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : June-09-10 11:16:07 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268444882
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-A3-BB-67-00-23-5A-07-ED-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Bedford
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-5A-07-ED-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Bedford
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : TRENDnet
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.TRENDnet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:445:398a:3f57:f598(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::445:398a:3f57:f598%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\Owner>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Alright, I will give you this Vista guide, hop to *Step No. 5* follow the instruction and use the following IP to assign them manually. If 192.168.10.*107 *is taken in your network pls. use *108 or 109*. Also, make sure to apply this to *Wireless Network Connection *and not the Local Area Connection bec. we're trying to fix the Wireless connection.

IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.107
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.10.1

Then, try connecting to the internet.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmm. That tutorial is using the LAN connection. And when I use the wireless, the dialogue bix doesn't look the same. There's a list with a bunch of things that I could click Properties - in order to move on in the steps, but I don't know which one. Am I clicking properties of Internet Protocol Version? And if so do I want 6 or 4? And does it matter?

Maybe I'm not even in the right location...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's a diff guide for Wireless Network. Pls. choose IPV4


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

This worked last night but couldn't get back on this site to post... so Thank You!

However, as someone who knows nothing about this area of computers/networking, would you mind if I asked a few questions?

1. Will assigning this static IP to her laptop affect her ability to wirelessly get online at her school? Or anyplace else for that matter? In my mind, I'm thinking that the IP we assigned is from my home ISP and it wouldn't work on another ISP - I hope that doesn't sound too ridiculous...lol.

2. Are there any disadvantages to assigning a static IP to wireless?

3. Is it now possible to secure the TRENDnet network? And if my router config page gives only one WPA option, but her laptop gives two [WPA Personal and WPA business].... does it matter which of these I choose?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Configuring a static IP address is likely to inhibit connections to many networks. It would be best to get automatic addressing working properly.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

So am I out of luck on that? That would be too complicated for her to navigate at school, so I really *need* the automatic IP assignation. Otherwise I have to go back to the old, crapped out D-Link router. Four further questions [please excuse the lack of knowedge].

1. Does the posting of my ipconfig/all log here pose any security risks?

2. Does the fact that we can get online with a static IP give us any important information that can be useful in fixing the main issue?

3. If I return the TRENDnet router and purchase a different brand, could it solve the issue or would I be in the same boat?

4. She swapped out her hard drive a few months ago - could that be relevant?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

No.


> 1. Does the posting of my ipconfig/all log here pose any security risks?


Yes. Temporarily keep the Static IP for a couple of days then you may try switching it back to Auto IP, in some cases this works. I've seen and happened to me and it's a positive outcome. Auto IP is better, but again if Static IP works in your network you may use the configuration for now.


> 2. Does the fact that we can get online with a static IP give us any important information that can be useful in fixing the main issue?


It may or may not resolve the issue, I'd say 50/50.


> 3. If I return the TRENDnet router and purchase a different brand, could it solve the issue or would I be in the same boat?


Could be.


> 4. She swapped out her hard drive a few months ago - could that be relevant?


Hope that your questions have been answered.


----------



## frustratedbecca (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your help..... I will come back to post in a few days if using the static IP for a bit helps kickstart the automatic IP retrieval. 

If it doesn't change anything, should I post as much, or have we gone as far as we can with this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll continue assisting you in this Thread.


----------



## gspsilva (Jan 18, 2010)

This sounds similar to my problem, everyone elses computer connect to router fine besides mine lol


----------

